# 26" Bassett



## doug713 (Jan 6, 2014)

bought this a while back had an old schwinn s7 up front and some crappy coaster in the rear still had the handbrakes tho a one piece crank and cruiser bars and seat picked up an old mountainbike/klunker locally that had a nice set of araya 7x wheels i converted to single speed redished the wheel added the bars seat crank and new cables


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 7, 2014)

*Nice Bassett ......*

I just rode mine on Saturday on a local 26 BMX ride out here .... good to see another one ...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine looks different.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 21, 2014)

Have you seen the new bikes Bassett is making? If you are a fan of their products check out their Facebook page. I guess they are still made in the USA! I would love to buy one to build up but frame plus parts is a little out of my current budget. I really like the looks of your Bassett cruiser!


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice job,that is a great looking bike. Your upgrades paid off in looks and function.


----------

